# Other people guessing your dogs breed.....



## luvMyBRT

So I want to know what breed other people have guessed your dog to be. 

With Duncan I get this ALL the time. I find it so funny when people say "Oh, I used to have a dog like that" or "Oh, I know what breed that is" or when they actually second guess me when I say "Well, actually he's a Black Russian Terrier."

I have had people guess:
Labradoodle
Giant Schnauzer
Standard Poodle
Newfoundland
Bouvier

and.....the most recent one.....

"is that a Giant Scotty Dog??"

What??? I didn't even know they made Giant Scotty Dogs!! 

LMAO! 

Let's hear yours! :happy:


----------



## Little Brown Jug

One lady informed me that Boone was a Mini German Shepherd and that it was a shame I had him neutered as I could have made some good money breeding him. :suspicious: 

I've had people assume Woof is a Border Collie or an Australian Shepherd.


----------



## KlaMarie

luvMyBRT said:


> and.....the most recent one.....
> 
> "is that a Giant Scotty Dog??"
> 
> What??? I didn't even know they made Giant Scotty Dogs!!
> 
> LMAO!
> 
> Let's hear yours! :happy:


HAHAHA!!! That made me laugh. Giant Scotty dogs huh. 

Well, most people just don't even guess at what Rayne is. The majority of the time I get "what kind of dog is THAT?!"...................she's a German Shepherd!!!!!! GOSH! 
And even the one's who correctly identify her as a GSD say it like a question, or ask if she is some type of german shepherd. 

But I've been warned by other sable GSD owners that once her coat darkens I'll probably get a lot of alarmed wolf and coyote comments  It's ok though, doesn't bother me that much. I'm a twin so I've been called someone else's name half of my life, I'm used to it by now.


----------



## CorgiPaws

Now that Annie is an adult, she's not mistaken by anyone except for total and utter idots, but as a puppy everyone would guess pit, bulldog, etc. 

I did in fact have one woman tell me that Zailey "can't be" a Dane because Danes do not come in merle and that the *only* breed that comes in merle is Aussies, so she MUST be some kind of Aussie mix. She entirely insisted on it, too, and looked at me like I had been sadly duped into some unknown dog. And of course she knew this because her sister bred Great Danes for 10 years, and not only that but her friend breeds Aussies. He stupidity was amusing, to say the least. 
I told her she ought to not hang out with so many uneducated breeders.


----------



## luvMyBRT

I find it amazing that some people are so adamant about thinking they are right. It drives me crazy sometimes. LOL. 

I actually told one lady who *insisted* that Duncan was a Giant Schnauzer "Ya know.....I know you think I'm crazy....but, I DO know what breed of dog I own!!!" :lol:


----------



## KittyKat

I get greyhound a lot with Piper. I'm actually surprised when people guess that she's a whippet.

Greyhound is close enough though... most people just say "Oh that's a fast dog right?!?". ^^


----------



## Unosmom

I get asked all the time, most think hes a weim mix, lab mix, greyhound, miniature great dane with cropped tail, pitbull, just to name a few, I think the funniest this is hearing people try to prounouce weimaraner and say it waaaay off, I dont even bother correcting anymore, reynawaymar is good enough.


----------



## chowder

The dog in my avatar (the love of my life) was my first chow out of a champion sire. I had people guess a bear cub, but mostly they would come close to me (not too close) and say 'what kind of a dog is that???? I have never seen anything like that!!.

My mother in law swears that Rocky is a Samoyed and won't believe otherwise. I've even opened his mouth and showed her his solid blue tongue!!!


----------



## Lisa_j

Well, since both of my danes have natural ears and one is very poorly bread and much smaller, they ALWAYS get guessed as something else, usually just dane X. WHatever, I am ok with that!


----------



## MollyWoppy

Little Brown Jug said:


> One lady informed me that Boone was a Mini German Shepherd


HA - You get the exact same comment I get all the time - "Oh, is that a miniature German Shepherd?".
Shame both Mol & Boone are speyed/neutered, we could have bred ourselves some 'pedigree Mini German Shepherds'. :biggrin:


----------



## Ania's Mommy

Yeah... I don't ever really get anything other than GSD... It's pretty freakin' obvious... But one time, this guy at work asked if she was a mutt. :shocked:

Er, one time I asked if this guy's champion bred soft coated wheaton terrier puppy was a labradoodle.:redface: I've never made assumptions since. I felt like such a noob!! They're not even in the same ballpark!!


----------



## Little Brown Jug

MollyWoppy said:


> HA - You get the exact same comment I get all the time - "Oh, is that a miniature German Shepherd?".
> Shame both Mol & Boone are speyed/neutered, we could have bred ourselves some 'pedigree Mini German Shepherds'. :biggrin:


Darn, now we will never be rich beyond our wildest dreams. lol


----------



## SpooOwner

Springer-doodle. All. The. Time.


----------



## xxshaelxx

I get asked Alaskan Malamute all the time and have to bite back laughter... My dogs are all of about 34-50 lbs, come up to about my knee, and are full grown. Do they LOOK like Alaskan Malamutes to you!?!! hahaha. I also had one guy come up to me in Petsupermarket once and ask how much wolf was in my dogs. I looked at him funny and said "None, they're both Siberian Huskies," then smiled and commented on his GORGEOUS "wolf-mix" (dunno if he was telling the truth or not) pup who was a tad shy but such a sweetheart.


----------



## RaisingWolves

Most people ask me what my Dogue de Bordeaux is. Only a few people have guessed right. The most common guess is a Shar pei mix. :heh: One guy asked me what kind of bullmastiff I had. I thought that was a pretty close guess.


----------



## Cain

This happens *all* the time. I can't recall how many people have guessed that he is a Boxer. He is a Cane Corso/American Bulldog.










I don't even understand how people mistaken him for a Boxer, lol. Could be his brindle coat? Brindle =/= Boxer.


----------



## malluver1005

I have had several people ask if he's a:

German Sheperd
Siberian Husky
Akita
Alaskan Husky
and...

this one takes the cake. One guy about a year ago asked if he was a maltese!! :der:


How can you confuse a 3 lb. dog to a giant 120 lb. malamute? I don't know what on earth this dude was thinking. Only about 2-3 people have gotten it right. At least these people know some of the breeds...


----------



## Tobi

I've gotten pit bull alot, staffies, Amstaffs, bull dog... great you got the family right but an apbt really? :lol:

The best one though... Albino Pit....


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom

People tell me all the time that Emma is a Pit Bull. I had take her to few different vets since she is a rescue and all coincide that she is a Boxer. LOL


----------



## DaneMama

Ugh. I get asked if Bailey is a Dalmation or Dalmation mix ALL the frickin' time... :frown:

Does she look like a Dal???? Hell no.

Dalmation:










Miss Bailey:










Ok...The only resemblance is the fact that they are both white with black...but Dalmations have SPOTS and harlequin Danes have torn PATCHES. Yes...there is a difference people.

But Emmy...NO clue what her mix is, feel free to take a guess :wink:


----------



## SerenityFL

HA! Danemama, the way my page was scrolled, I read, "Does she look like a Dal?" and the first photo was the only one showing and I thought...uh...yah, she does...??? Didn't realize you were using a photo as a reference point until I scrolled down.

For mine, well, the Lab part is bloody obvious. I also get, "Oh, they're part Chow" ONLY because they have purple spots on their tongues. I have no idea what they are...and I was going to do a DNA test but other things have come up. I'll do that later, though, for sure.


----------



## chowder

DaneMama said:


> Ugh. I get asked if Bailey is a Dalmation or Dalmation mix ALL the frickin' time... :frown:
> 
> Does she look like a Dal???? Hell no.
> 
> Dalmation:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miss Bailey:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok...The only resemblance is the fact that they are both white with black...but Dalmations have SPOTS and harlequin Danes have torn PATCHES. Yes...there is a difference people.


LOL!! You expect people to know the difference between spots and patches!! You're lucky they know the difference between dogs and cats!!


----------



## chowder

SerenityFL said:


> I also get, "Oh, they're part Chow" ONLY because they have purple spots on their tongues.


I keep telling people that purple spots are merely a pigmentation and a lot of dogs have them....doesn't mean there is Chow anywhere in the dog. I had a Lhasa Apso with a purple patch on her tongue and I can guarantee that the dog did not have Chow anywhere in her!!!


----------



## Paws&Tails

It's pretty obvious that Spike's a JRT. He's really a JRT mix, but we have no idea what else is in him. The only reason we know is because he's bigger than any JRT I've ever met and has a much broader chest. I've only ever had one person guess his breed wrong. 
They asked me if he was a Rat Terrier. :twitch: I guess it's not _to_ far off, especially if they don't know their dog breeds very well.


----------



## CavePaws

Indi is always guessed as a Lab with a gay tail. Paris and Preston are always guessed as purebred labs or lab mixes. Kiera and Tucker are always guessed as German Shepherds or GSD mixes. Puck, well, everyone always thinks he is just a terrier mix. I know that all the dogs except Puck came from the same mother who looked like a Kelpie with floppy ears, so, pretty much absolutely nothing like any of the dogs I currently have except for Kiera. She has her moms coloring.


----------



## nortknee

Paws&Tails said:


> It's pretty obvious that Spike's a JRT. He's really a JRT mix, but we have no idea what else is in him. The only reason we know is because he's bigger than any JRT I've ever met and has a much broader chest. I've only ever had one person guess his breed wrong.
> They asked me if he was a Rat Terrier. :twitch: I guess it's not _to_ far off, especially if they don't know their dog breeds very well.


He might be what they call a Parson Russell Terrier.

My friend has one. She's just a longer legged JRT. 

Parson Russell Terrier


----------



## SilverBeat

Well, Wallaby is a mystery mix. But I've had plenty of people tell me what breed mix he is. Some combination of

-lab
-border collie
-bluetick coonhound
-australian cattle dog
-chow
-akita
-whippet
-siberian husky
-hound
-spitz
-and my personal fave: dingo. Dead serious.

As for my own belief... I know he has some lab in him because of the webbing between his toes, and he does have a pretty labby facial structure. And he probably has some husky/spitz in him because he has fur between his toes as well as a thick ruff/neck fur. I also think he has border collie or another herding dog in him based on behavior. 
I'll never know for sure, not that it matters to me. But I love it when people tell me, flat-out serious, "Yeah he's a blue heeler/husky cross." or, "Oh he's an akita/chow mix. Shouldn't be around kids or other dogs." Thanks, random stranger! My dog is almost 3 and he's 32lbs soaking wet and loves all the kids and dogs in his life. But you probably know what you're talking about. :biggrin:

ETA: a pic


----------



## Northwoods10

Unosmom said:


> I get asked all the time, most think hes a weim mix, lab mix, greyhound, miniature great dane with cropped tail, pitbull, just to name a few, I think the funniest this is hearing people try to prounouce weimaraner and say it waaaay off, I dont even bother correcting anymore, reynawaymar is good enough.


You missed one. A silver lab. :laugh: I'm on a few lab forums and sadly people are buying what they believe to be "silver" labs. No disrespect to Weims, they are a gorgeous breed all in itself. But its a shame that people are using chocolates to get a diluted "Silver" or breed in a Weim at some point to get a "silver" lab. They sell for big bucks. 

People ask me all the time if Remi is a spotted lab. YES A SPOTTED LAB. Yeah...he kind of has a labby face, but his body does not look lab at all. 










People really have no clue what he is. LOL....I'm surprised becuase where I live is a big hunting area. I get lab mix quite a bit too.


----------



## Northwoods10

SilverBeat said:


> Well, Wallaby is a mystery mix. But I've had plenty of people tell me what breed mix he is. Some combination of
> 
> -lab
> -border collie
> *-bluetick coonhound*
> -australian cattle dog
> -chow
> -akita
> -whippet
> -siberian husky
> -hound
> -spitz
> -and my personal fave: dingo. Dead serious.
> 
> As for my own belief... I know he has some lab in him because of the webbing between his toes, and he does have a pretty labby facial structure. And he probably has some husky/spitz in him because he has fur between his toes as well as a thick ruff/neck fur. I also think he has border collie or another herding dog in him based on behavior.
> I'll never know for sure, not that it matters to me. But I love it when people tell me, flat-out serious, "Yeah he's a blue heeler/husky cross." or, "Oh he's an akita/chow mix. Shouldn't be around kids or other dogs." Thanks, random stranger! My dog is almost 3 and he's 32lbs soaking wet and loves all the kids and dogs in his life. But you probably know what you're talking about. :biggrin:
> 
> ETA: a pic


Really?!!! LMAO!!


----------



## SilverBeat

Northwoods10 said:


> Really?!!! LMAO!!


Actually it was my vet who told me that one. Most people look at certain parts of him and say "oh, he must get the ticking on his legs from a blue heeler or coonhound, the tail from a chow or husky, the body from a whippet, and the face from a lab." [she was one of those people.]

My dog is not some weird frankensteins creation!


----------



## catahoulamom

I get asked "what kind of dog is that?!" about every 7 steps when I take mine into public, it really gets on my boyfriend's nerves (it is annoying, but I'd rather people be admiring my dog than scared of them like most are). Most of the time I'll hear people refer to Topher as an australian shepherd, I guess cuz he's smaller, only about 55lbs. People ask if Finnigan is a great dane (he's only 78lbs), dalmation, australian shepherd mix, and the weirdest one of all "Is that a merle Rhodesian Ridgeback?!" LOL

Some people have asked if Rambo is a "blue blood bulldog"... but most people get it right off the bat that he's a pit. 

Finn, Rambo









Toph, Finn, Rambo









Toph, Finn









ETA: OH! Finn & Topher are Catahoula Leopard dogs... probably should have mentioned that lol


----------



## CavePaws

LOL. I swear to you Wallaby probably has about 15 or 20 different breeds in him! He looks to me like a mixed breed dog of many, many generations!

I'll probably say it every time you post a pic of him, but that curly tail of his is just so handsome.


----------



## doggiedad

i was talking to a young guy who told me
he had a german Shepherd and then he asked
me "what kind of dog is that"??? i have an imported
show line German Shepherd. 

i was at a dog show and a lady asked me "what kind
of dog is that" and i said a "South American Chihauhau".
she said "really" and i said "no not really".


----------



## dmgmn

Julie said:


> I get asked "what kind of dog is that?!" about every 7 steps when I take mine into public, it really gets on my boyfriend's nerves (it is annoying, but I'd rather people be admiring my dog than scared of them like most are). Most of the time I'll hear people refer to Topher as an australian shepherd, I guess cuz he's smaller, only about 55lbs. People ask if Finnigan is a great dane (he's only 78lbs), dalmation, australian shepherd mix, and the weirdest one of all "Is that a merle Rhodesian Ridgeback?!" LOL
> 
> Some people have asked if Rambo is a "blue blood bulldog"... but most people get it right off the bat that he's a pit.
> 
> Finn, Rambo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toph, Finn, Rambo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toph, Finn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA: OH! Finn & Topher are Catahoula Leopard dogs... probably should have mentioned that lol


I would have said Catahoula on both of them! The only breed that has the colors of an aussie, but not the coat. coat is more like a blue heeler right?
Nice lookin' dogs


----------



## Caty M

Emmy could be a great dane/hound mix? What is her temperament like?

I have a sheltie and get asked if it's a miniature collie.. collie mix.. and once, miniature pinscher (because he is black and tan) mixed with a shih tzu for the long straight coat. LOL


----------



## Celt

On the IGs, we've gotten greyhound puppies and whippets, which are pretty close, but the worst has to be when they're called chihuahuas. Since the Old Man's head has whiten, we've been asked what kind of Golden Retriever he is or if he's a mix.


----------



## catahoulamom

dmgmn said:


> I would have said Catahoula on both of them! The only breed that has the colors of an aussie, but not the coat. coat is more like a blue heeler right?
> Nice lookin' dogs


Most people have never even heard of a catahoula, even some people I've met from Louisiana (it's the state dog). Kinda blue heeler-y on some catahoulas, like Topher, his coat is kind of rough. But Finn has a very smooth slick coat. Your dog is nice lookin too!! Looks like everybody on here has very nice lookin dogs!


----------



## Northwoods10

CavePaws said:


> LOL. I swear to you Wallaby probably has about 15 or 20 different breeds in him! He looks to me like a mixed breed dog of many, many generations!
> 
> I'll probably say it every time you post a pic of him, but that curly tail of his is just so handsome.


I'm a sucker for that curly tail!! So handsome!!


----------



## Northwoods10

SilverBeat said:


> Actually it was my vet who told me that one. Most people look at certain parts of him and say "oh, he must get the ticking on his legs from a blue heeler or coonhound, the tail from a chow or husky, the body from a whippet, and the face from a lab." [she was one of those people.]
> 
> My dog is not some weird frankensteins creation!


Your dog is handsome!! Thats what he is!!


----------



## luvMyBRT

These are great! I'm glad to know I'm not alone. And, I agree....everyone has really gorgeous dogs! Love seeing all the pictures!

I'm still LMAO about this one.

Scotty dog:









Scotty dog:









Duncan:









Is Duncan a giant scotty dog? Really? I mean really??!! :twitch:


----------



## meggels

Natalie I love Emmy lol. I'd like to steal her please  

Sometimes Murph gets pug or boston terrier. I'd say 50% of the time people guess frenchie, but the other 50% he gets boston terrier (more likely) or pug.










Abbie doesn't actually get a lot of guesses, usually people spot her and say "WHAT IS SHE!?"

When we do get guesses, it's either bluetick coonhound mix or a blue heeler mix. Oh and sometimes pointer mix. And some people see setter in her? I don't get that one at all... Any guesses from you guys?


----------



## mischiefgrrl

I'll be honest - until this forum I had no idea what a BRT was! Though if I would've seen one in person, I would've just asked them what breed it was. 

The funny thing - with Tanis everyone instantly says "Oh, Australian Shepherd!" I think he might be a mix, possibly Golden Retriever. He was rescued from a ranch so who knows. The Aussie Rescue wasn't sure either. I had a beautiful tri-color Aussie before him that was 100% confirmed Aussie. People would TELL me he was a mountain dog, sheepdog, or something else obscure. 

With Tiffa, being the same color as Tanis really throws people off and adding the wirecoat to that doesn't help. No one has tried to guess, they all ask. They all wonder if she is related to Tanis - she's the size of his foot! LOL.


----------



## luvMyBRT

mischiefgrrl said:


> I'll be honest - until this forum I had no idea what a BRT was! Though if I would've seen one in person, I would've just asked them what breed it was.


Yeah...I have no problem when people ask me what breed he is and genuinely want to learn and know. It's the "know it alls" who think they already know what breed he is and when they're wrong they argue with me. Duncan is a year old and I have yet to meet anyone who knows what breed he is. As far as thinking he's a certain wrong breed...I just laugh. Sometimes harder than others. :tongue:


----------



## mischiefgrrl

Of course if I had seen Duncan in person, I would be asking his breed while hugging all of his huge, snuggly, fluffy cuteness!


----------



## SerenityFL

chowder said:


> I keep telling people that purple spots are merely a pigmentation and a lot of dogs have them....doesn't mean there is Chow anywhere in the dog. I had a Lhasa Apso with a purple patch on her tongue and I can guarantee that the dog did not have Chow anywhere in her!!!


I know, I try to tell them the same thing but what do I know.


----------



## SerenityFL

doggiedad said:


> i was talking to a young guy who told me
> he had a german Shepherd and then he asked
> me "what kind of dog is that"??? i have an imported
> show line German Shepherd.
> 
> *i was at a dog show and a lady asked me "what kind
> of dog is that" and i said a "South American Chihauhau".
> she said "really" and i said "no not really*".


Hahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!!


----------



## bernadettelevis

If i got a dollar for every time i say "Weimaraner" i'd be rich by now! I had some funny guesses:

silver lab
great dane
greyhound
viszla
cocker Spaniel (? really????)
GSP

And the funniest thing was, when Levis was about 8 months old, this one guy really askedme if this dog is really old or if it is his natural color LOL 
But great dane and viszla are the most frequent guesses  And the people who think he'S a dane alsway say that he is still very young LOL


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU

I HATE the terminology surrounding pit bulls and their noses (rednose, bluenose). It doesn't make them a specific type of pit bull, it just happens to be the color of pigmentation of their nose. So when a man asked me if Frankie was "a rednose" I almost lost it. I told him "No, dude. She's not a pittie and her nose isn't even red, it's black." He said, "Are you sure? She looks like a rednose mixed with a little bit of brindle." Sighhh...okay, so all of the sudden "Rednose" and "Brindle" are breeds? WTF?

I've also been asked if my American Bulldog was a "pink nose pit" and if I wanted to breed her. No... no, she is not. She IS spayed, though, so piss off.


----------



## catahoulamom

RachelsaurusRexU said:


> I HATE the terminology surrounding pit bulls and their noses (rednose, bluenose). It doesn't make them a specific type of pit bull, it just happens to be the color of pigmentation of their nose. So when a man asked me if Frankie was "a rednose" I almost lost it. I told him "No, dude. She's not a pittie and her nose isn't even red, it's black." He said, "Are you sure? She looks like a rednose mixed with a little bit of brindle." Sighhh...okay, so all of the sudden "Rednose" and "Brindle" are breeds? WTF?
> 
> I've also been asked if my American Bulldog was a "pink nose pit" and if I wanted to breed her. No... no, she is not. She IS spayed, though, so piss off.


 I get really annoyed when people come up to me asking if Rambo is of "BLUE STEEL" pit bull lines... I'm always like what?!? Blue Steel, isn't that a line from Zoolander?? And yeah, he's blue, but that's not exactly something to brag about. There are lots of health problems associated with blue pits.


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU

Julie said:


> I get really annoyed when people come up to me asking if Rambo is of "BLUE STEEL" pit bull lines... I'm always like what?!? Blue Steel, isn't that a line from Zoolander?? And yeah, he's blue, but that's not exactly something to brag about. There are lots of health problems associated with blue pits.


BAHAHAHAHA. Then Frankie must come from "Le Tigre" lines because she's brindle! :tongue:


----------



## nortknee

RachelsaurusRexU said:


> BAHAHAHAHA. Then Frankie must come from "Le Tigre" lines because she's brindle! :tongue:


Ok, I'm confused then. I don't know much about pitbulls, but in terms of coloration, isn't "red-nosed, blue-nosed" used to determine color the same as a lab would be called yellow or black? Or for GSDs, sable vs black&tan saddle?

Sorry if this is an obvious question. I didn't think it had anything to do with "lines" or whatever, just a way to classify them into colors.


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU

nortknee said:


> Ok, I'm confused then. I don't know much about pitbulls, but in terms of coloration, isn't "red-nosed, blue-nosed" used to determine color the same as a lab would be called yellow or black? Or for GSDs, sable vs black&tan saddle?
> 
> Sorry if this is an obvious question. I didn't think it had anything to do with "lines" or whatever, just a way to classify them into colors.


No, because a white pit bull could have a red pigmented nose. A white pit bull could also have a black nose, or a pink nose with black spots. A red, fawn or chocolate colored pittie could have a black nose....or it could have a red pigmented nose. I don't refer to my white pit bulls as "black nose pit" and a "red nose pit". If I'm describing them to somebody I refer to them as "white pit bulls". Just like people don't refer to chocolate labs as red/brown nose labs, they refer to them as chocolate labs. "_____-nose" has nothing to do with the color of the dog, just the color of it's nose, and why should that matter? It's silly. 

For the most part, people who breed pitties and use these terms to define their lines use them to market their dogs as "rare" and sell them for big $$$. "Blue nose" is the big thing right now. Clearly, these are less than responsible, ethical breeders, and pit bulls really can't afford anymore of those.


----------



## wags

Gordon the only dog I get asked about because he's mixed~which in all fairness makes sense! People always say chow the they say collie Collie???? what the heck???? I even had one ask it he had golden retriever in him ummmm what no!!!!!! many many things heehee! Oh and especially if I try to tell them sharpeis have 3 type hair cots UGH it gets comical . people have said ummm no they don't so I say well gee guess you know better than me then! Gee am i being sarcastic here ugh! HAHA!!!!! and they never ever believe me when I tell them what he is! So sometimes I just give up and when they say whatever they think I just go yep that's it! Depends on my mood if I feel like explaining or not! And some times I don't heehee! I figure if that's what they want to think the alright go ahead heehee! 
But in all fairness, I had a man when I was in petsmart and I had Gordon with come right up to me and he knew he was Sharpie he was a sharpei breeder of course he also knew he was mixed with something but he figured sharpei right away and also told me anytime I wanted he would take care of him for me haha! Gee I never did get that mans number!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Paws&Tails

nortknee said:


> He might be what they call a Parson Russell Terrier.
> 
> My friend has one. She's just a longer legged JRT.
> 
> Parson Russell Terrier


That was suggested to me by someone once. I looked it up. He's not a Parson.

Here's a photo if anyone wants to take any guesses.


----------



## Esori

luvMyBRT said:


> These are great! I'm glad to know I'm not alone. And, I agree....everyone has really gorgeous dogs! Love seeing all the pictures!
> 
> I'm still LMAO about this one.
> 
> Scotty dog:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scotty dog:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Duncan:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is Duncan a giant scotty dog? Really? I mean really??!! :twitch:


Uh, DUH! Can't you see all the similarities? Like how they're both black? And how they're both, uh, er, yeah BLACK =P

I don't have a dog right now, so no misidentification. But when I did have a dog, she was classic German Shepherd, so no one ever said anything. But I've heard what other people call their dogs and it makes me wonder if people should take a class before owning a dog (clearly they should). Like one time this lade had this adorable shih-tzu, but was telling her friend it was a cocker spaniel (?!). It's because of all these so called know-it-alls that no one believes anyone =/


----------



## nortknee

Esori said:


> Uh, DUH! Can't you see all the similarities? Like how they're both black? And how they're both, uh, er, yeah BLACK =P
> 
> I don't have a dog right now, so no misidentification. But when I did have a dog, she was classic German Shepherd, so no one ever said anything. But I've heard what other people call their dogs and it makes me wonder if people should take a class before owning a dog (clearly they should). Like one time this lade had this adorable shih-tzu, but was telling her friend it was a cocker spaniel (?!). It's because of all these so called know-it-alls that no one believes anyone =/


My favorite are the "doodle" mixes that people try and play up as purebreds, but try to tell me that Winston isn't a purebred...

"Yeah, this is my 2nd generation pedigreed labradoodle with champion parents, and she cost me a fortune, but I love her!" 
And when they asked what Winston was, I casually said an airedale...and got "no way, he's far too big...he's probably a german shepherd mixed with cocker".

Winston









Cocker Spaniel









German Shepherd









Uhm. No, actually...he's purebred. Just because he's black and tan doesn't make him related to a german shepherd in any way. *sigh*


----------



## Janet At Nutro

When my harlequin Great Dane Tank was a small puppy, many people thought he was a Dalmatian.


----------



## luvMyBRT

People have guessed Lucky as being a Dalmatian from time to time.....

Dalmatian:









Lucky the GSP:









Oh...yeah....maybe it's because of her ONE huge spot. LOL! :biggrin1:


----------



## Janet At Nutro

Laugh Out Loud!


----------



## DaneMama

People ask if Freya is a giant pointer


----------



## luvMyBRT

DaneMama said:


> People ask if Freya is a giant pointer


A giant pointer.....just like a giant scotty dog.....right??! :laugh:


----------



## pandaparade

My dog gets mistaken for a border collie and a blue heeler... mainly blue heeler/australian cattle dog... I guess because of his blue merle markings.


----------



## 1605

I have been asked on occasion if Zio is:

1) a greyhound
2) a dalmation
3) "some kind of very fast dog" :nerd:

Apparently not to many people know about German Shorthaired Pointers. :tape:


----------



## Herzo

meggels said:


> Natalie I love Emmy lol. I'd like to steal her please
> 
> Sometimes Murph gets pug or boston terrier. I'd say 50% of the time people guess frenchie, but the other 50% he gets boston terrier (more likely) or pug.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abbie doesn't actually get a lot of guesses, usually people spot her and say "WHAT IS SHE!?"
> 
> When we do get guesses, it's either bluetick coonhound mix or a blue heeler mix. Oh and sometimes pointer mix. And some people see setter in her? I don't get that one at all... Any guesses from you guys?


I'd say Blue Heeler and Beagle. I'm not sure how big she is if she's bigger I'd say Bluetick and maybe Blue Heeler


----------



## Herzo

DaneMama said:


> Ugh. I get asked if Bailey is a Dalmation or Dalmation mix ALL the frickin' time... :frown:
> 
> Does she look like a Dal???? Hell no.
> 
> Dalmation:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miss Bailey:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok...The only resemblance is the fact that they are both white with black...but Dalmations have SPOTS and harlequin Danes have torn PATCHES. Yes...there is a difference people.
> 
> But Emmy...NO clue what her mix is, feel free to take a guess :wink:


Ok I'll try this one to. Love to try and guess, I do it all the time at the shelter. But have know clue how close I am hahaha. I'll say she has Gray Hound because of the flat scull and maybe Akita with her mask and the way her tail curls.Also with the white markings. She is also tall isn't she? If she's not that tall then I'm wrong. You know the more I look at her there's something else in there because her ears are to flat to be those two. Some where she has to get that white and the black mask. that white I can only come up with Akita, Border collie and Great Dane. What else would have the white?


----------



## Caty M

What kind of dog is Freya? Another dane?


----------



## DaneMama

Yes, Freya is another Dane! And I just ordered a DNA test for Emmy from wisdom panel...we will see what it comes back with. She isn't that tall, but her father was as big as a Dane with the exact same markings....


----------



## meggels

Herzo said:


> I'd say Blue Heeler and Beagle. I'm not sure how big she is if she's bigger I'd say Bluetick and maybe Blue Heeler


She's 32 lbs.


----------



## Caty M

You should post some pics of your pack.. you guys take such awesome photos.. I got a DSLR for xmas but still don't know how to use it.. lol  I still think she looks like a dane/hound mix.


----------



## dmgmn

pandaparade said:


> My dog gets mistaken for a border collie and a blue heeler... mainly blue heeler/australian cattle dog... I guess because of his blue merle markings.


OMG, How could anyone mistake Jasper for anything but an Australian Shephard? cattle dog?? border collie?? Dohh !
He does have some dominant tri markings for a blue merle, thats what makes him so beautiful !


----------



## Jgk2383

well ive gotten told my one sable shepherd is a wold mix and I should be reported because thats illegal in arizona dont ya know? Then My black german shepherds arent real german shepherds beacuse they are black ive had this arguement so many times.


----------



## 1605

meggels said:


> Abbie doesn't actually get a lot of guesses, usually people spot her and say "WHAT IS SHE!?"
> 
> When we do get guesses, it's either bluetick coonhound mix or a blue heeler mix. Oh and sometimes pointer mix. And some people see setter in her? I don't get that one at all... Any guesses from you guys?


I'd go with the bluetick coonhound too:
American Kennel Club - Bluetick Coonhound


----------



## BrownieM

I've been asked if my dogs have _some_ poodle in them before and/or labradoodles. It drives me nuts because they are quite clearly POODLES.


----------



## Caty M

BrownieM said:


> I've been asked if my dogs have _some_ poodle in them before and/or labradoodles. It drives me nuts because they are quite clearly POODLES.


I have a hard time telling poodles and 'doodles' apart sometimes. You definitely see more goldendoodles and labradoodles than actual purebred standard poodles here!


----------



## BrownieM

bishopthesheltie said:


> I have a hard time telling poodles and 'doodles' apart sometimes. You definitely see more goldendoodles and labradoodles than actual purebred standard poodles here!


Even when their faces are shaved and they're in a Continental clip? I'm not talking poodles in your typical short, kennel clip here. I'm talking a POODLEY poodle!


----------



## nortknee

Yeah. Clearly poodles, lol. I don't know how you can miss that...

Not to mention, most oodledoodledoos have a wider face.


----------



## magicre

luvMyBRT said:


> So I want to know what breed other people have guessed your dog to be.
> 
> With Duncan I get this ALL the time. I find it so funny when people say "Oh, I used to have a dog like that" or "Oh, I know what breed that is" or when they actually second guess me when I say "Well, actually he's a Black Russian Terrier."
> 
> I have had people guess:
> Labradoodle
> Giant Schnauzer
> Standard Poodle
> Newfoundland
> Bouvier
> 
> and.....the most recent one.....
> 
> "is that a Giant Scotty Dog??"
> 
> What??? I didn't even know they made Giant Scotty Dogs!!
> 
> LMAO!
> 
> Let's hear yours! :happy:


until you came on board i had never seen a BRT.....and i must say we russians put out some pretty dogs...they ARE russian, right LOL?


----------



## chowder

When I was in vet tech school, we had to take a whole course on dog breed identification (and cattle breeds, but that's a 'hole nother topic!). We had to memorize the whole AKC book as our textbook. I actually thought that was the best course we had!! 

It should be a standard course in every high school. It might make for a whole lot less dogs in rescues and humane societies if people had learn which breeds looked and behaved which way while they were still in school. Get to them before they were old enough to do stupid things like buy a Siberian Husky while they live in a one bedroom apartment in NYC. ( or buy that expensive, rare 'Giant Scotty Dog!!')


----------



## nortknee

chowder said:


> When I was in vet tech school, we had to take a whole course on dog breed identification (and cattle breeds, but that's a 'hole nother topic!). We had to memorize the whole AKC book as our textbook. I actually thought that was the best course we had!!
> 
> It should be a standard course in every high school. It might make for a whole lot less dogs in rescues and humane societies if people had learn which breeds looked and behaved which way while they were still in school. Get to them before they were old enough to do stupid things like buy a Siberian Husky while they live in a one bedroom apartment in NYC. ( or buy that expensive, rare 'Giant Scotty Dog!!')


In my experience, even "learning otherwise" cannot deter some people.

Take sex education for instance...buuuut they still do it, and somehow forget the condom part.

Likewise, with animals, I had a former friend who, despite me telling her otherwise, insisted on buying a wolf-hybrid while she lived in a very VERY small downtown apartment (I mean less than 500 sq. ft.). When the dog grew up and ended up destroying pretty much everything she had in the house and bit her a number of times she gave it to a kill shelter, who did in fact euthanize him based on breed. :frown: But, what can you do? You can lead a horse to water and provide them with all of the information they need, but you can't make it drink or make smart decisions...


----------



## luvMyBRT

magicre said:


> until you came on board i had never seen a BRT.....and i must say we russians put out some pretty dogs...they ARE russian, right LOL?


LOL! Yes, they originated from a military kennel during the 1930's in Moscow, Russia. And I give the Russians some serious props! Woot woot! :tongue1::tongue1: 

Black Russian Terrier Information


----------



## DaneMama

bishopthesheltie said:


> I have a hard time telling poodles and 'doodles' apart sometimes. You definitely see more goldendoodles and labradoodles than actual purebred standard poodles here!


I can understand why you'd have issues, as well as most other people who don't know what a spoo looks like. Since "doodles" have no true breed type, some look more poodlely than others. Some take more genes from the poodle side, therefore looking more curly and fluffy like real poodles. The others look more wire coated which take after the lab/golden mixed in. I'm personally not a fan at all of the look of either side.... :nono:


----------



## DaneMama

Also, we get asked if Akasha is a greyhound or greyhound mix all the time. She is a petite Dane around 85 pounds, and is very lean and athletic. She has a smaller, narrower head but that is typical of American bred Great Danes. She doesn't have nearly the "mass" as your typical Dane has but she looks nothing like a greyhound comparing them next to one another...

Miss Akasha:


























Greyhound:


----------



## Caty M

BrownieM said:


> Even when their faces are shaved and they're in a Continental clip? I'm not talking poodles in your typical short, kennel clip here. I'm talking a POODLEY poodle!


No, definitely when they are in a proper show clip I can recognize them! I have never seen one though, outside of a dog show, that was in a clip like that.

Both the poodles and doodles I see are in the 'puppy' shaggy clip.


----------



## Caty M

I LOVE her, I think she is the cutest of your danes. I can though kind of see the breed confusion to someone that doesn't know the breed well.

They kind of do have a similarish looking body and colour, though the face shape is completely different. Where I live at least most of the danes I see have cropped ears, not natural, so maybe people don't know what the natural ears look like.. I think they're cute! As well if she isn't the size of a horse like most danes I can see the mistake there as well.


----------



## meggels

SubMariner said:


> I'd go with the bluetick coonhound too:
> American Kennel Club - Bluetick Coonhound


She's def a mix if she's got the bluetick in her. Her personality doesn't sound too much like a coonhound.


----------



## Northwoods10

SubMariner said:


> I have been asked on occasion if Zio is:
> 
> 1) a greyhound
> 2) a dalmation
> 3) "some kind of very fast dog" :nerd:
> 
> *Apparently not to many people know about German Shorthaired Pointers.* :tape:


I agree....when we were at nationals for dock dogs this year we had a lot of people ask what he was. They had no clue!


----------



## nortknee

Northwoods10 said:


> I agree....when we were at nationals for dock dogs this year we had a lot of people ask what he was. They had no clue!


I wouldn't have known, either! I knew he was some sort of hunting dog, but didn't look any further.
I still don't know much about the breed as a whole, but I've been meaning to look that up...

*Off to Google*


----------



## Caty M

GSPs are beautiful dogs.. so much energy though, too much for the city in my opinion.


----------



## Angelwing

I get a lot of westie, schnauzer and scotty guesses. Someone once asked if my sealys were border collies...


----------



## Savage Destiny

I get asked if Riddle is a Lab all the time. You know, since Labs come in brindle. 

Melon gets breed guesses all over the spectrum. He is pretty weird looking, so with him I don't mind!


----------



## Herzo

meggels said:


> She's def a mix if she's got the bluetick in her. Her personality doesn't sound too much like a coonhound.


But if it's Bluetick there has to be something small in there as Blueticks are much larger than she is. She's also kind of thin for a Beagle Blue heeler but there could also be something else in there. I think we all tend to think of 2 kinds of dogs being mixed when allot of the time it's many more mixes.Which is why it is so hard. But one thing is pretty clear her coloring has to ether be Bluetick or Blueheeler if not it would have to be something very rare.


----------



## 1605

bishopthesheltie said:


> GSPs are beautiful dogs.. so much energy though, too much for the city in my opinion.


Unfortunately, a few people get this breed without doing the requisite research. We knew exactly what kind of dog we were getting & made sure to plan for his needs: we take him to equestrian parks & other conservation areas where he can run & hunt to his heart's content. 

Conversely, dog parks are useless for this breed as they rarely have enough room to let them do their thing.


----------



## Caty M

Other than the standard pit bulls/pit mixes in the shelter, you see a LOT of pointers/weims/border collies. Probably because their dog was 'hyperactive', when they were just taking it for a leisurely walk around the park. I wish people would do more research when buying a dog.. the majority of people should not own a working breed.

Most people are surprised when I say I exercise my dog for 2 hours a day!


----------



## lily

i sometimes take my dog up to the old folks home where i work and most of the residents think shes a pig!!!!!,ive given up trying to tell them shes a bulldog ,i just let them think shes a pig!!!lol,karen


----------



## meggels

lily said:


> i sometimes take my dog up to the old folks home where i work and most of the residents think shes a pig!!!!!,ive given up trying to tell them shes a bulldog ,i just let them think shes a pig!!!lol,karen




omg she's so cute. more pics???


----------



## Scarlett_O'

I havent had anyone guess wrong on Rhett...kinda obvious!LOL But I did have one guy who kinda confused me when he said "Oh thats strange, he is a black and white but doesnt have blue eyes!" :suspicious::twitch:



















We get all sorts of guesses for Brody...and people thinking that I bred him since I know what he is....he is just from a friend who happened to know what his parents are!

The latest one that made me "L.O.L." was when a couple Mormon guys came by the house and he was barking one made a guess that he was a "Miniature Pit/Pug"!LOL We also get full pug when he is panting...and Ive gotten the "baby Pit" before. I think I mostly get it as they are illegal in our town so people want to turn us in if we acknowledge it!LOL

Oh and here is Brody:




























My Mum has gotten Pug, Boston Terrier, English Bulldog, and.........Gargoyle(YES Gargoyle) for her Frenchie! YES the person was an adult...and didnt appear to be stoned or drunk and was TOTALLY serious!!

Here is Mr. Hub:


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










I also use to get that my Lhasa "Couldnt be a Lhasa" because he had short hair!! "UMMM..I HAVE it cut!!" was my normal reply!LOL










(Oh and Brody is 1/2 Pug, full pug Momma, and 1/4 Pug, 1/4 Cavalier King Charles Spaniel, 1/4 Lhasa and 1/4 Shih Tzu)


----------



## cbull

I have an Olde English Bulldog and people ask if she's a pit all the time. My thing is that she looks like a bulldog! LOL


----------



## Tobi

cbull said:


> I have an Olde English Bulldog and people ask if she's a pit all the time. My thing is that she looks like a bulldog! LOL


Were in the same boat!! :lol: you have a gorgeous bully btw!


----------



## lily

what lovely dogs all of them,all healthy and happy,love the little pup with the ears,what is she a poodle lol lol ,karen


----------



## MissusMac

let's see... here are the top guesses:
1. Wolf (with blue eyes, really?)
2. Wolf hybrid
3. Alaskan Malamute (again, with blue eyes?)
4. Alaskan Husky...whatever that is.
5. German Shepard 
6. Coyote (which is scary because people shoot them left and right here)

One lady came up to me at the dog park as we were walking in and was looking very nervous as Miko went to her dog. Apparently, the only fight her dog has been in was with a wolf hybrid... I told her she didn't have to worry, but really?!


----------



## SilverBeat

I was reading a book today and it had a photo of an australian kelpie... and it looked a lot like Wallaby- build, face, etc. Plus it described them as "border collies on uppers" which is definitely how I would describe his personality/energy level/enthusiasm. 
I think he probably has some kelpie in him...

Kelpie: 









Wallaby:


----------



## MollyWoppy

Could be, could be. Hope so, Kelpie's are absolutely awesome dogs, one I'd seriously, seriously consider if I was ever allowed another pup.


----------



## Sapphire-Light

I guess people think poodles only come in white :tape: , their guesses on Pompadour : 

Schnauzer (he get this most of the times even in the continental clip )
cocker
poodle mix
afghan pup
terrier
and everyone thinks he is a girl


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5

luvMyBRT said:


> So I want to know what breed other people have guessed your dog to be.
> 
> With Duncan I get this ALL the time. I find it so funny when people say "Oh, I used to have a dog like that" or "Oh, I know what breed that is" or when they actually second guess me when I say "Well, actually he's a Black Russian Terrier."
> 
> I have had people guess:
> Labradoodle
> Giant Schnauzer
> Standard Poodle
> Newfoundland
> Bouvier
> 
> and.....the most recent one.....
> 
> "is that a Giant Scotty Dog??"
> 
> What??? I didn't even know they made Giant Scotty Dogs!!
> 
> LMAO!
> 
> Let's hear yours! :happy:


lol...newfoundland?


----------



## Devils of York

Sapphire-Light said:


> I guess people think poodles only come in white :tape: , their guesses on Pompadour :
> 
> Schnauzer (he get this most of the times even in the continental clip )
> cocker
> poodle mix
> afghan pup
> terrier
> and everyone thinks he is a girl


When people can't identify a gorgeous poodle, then you know we are in trouble. 

I took Max walking in the city yesterday and lots of people stopped to say, "beautiful girl!," lol. They didn't pick up on the black hair bands and black harness, I guess.

Many people think my Yorkies are Silkies because they weigh over 5 pounds and they have long hair. They have never seen a Yorkie in full coat.


----------



## Caty M

My sheltie gets called a girl, too.. I think any small fluffy dog most people call female and big manly dogs like rottweilers get called male.. whether or not it actually has a penis  whenever I take my friend's female rottie out, everyone calls it a he.


----------



## Scarlett_O'

bishopthesheltie said:


> My sheltie gets called a girl, too.. I think any small fluffy dog most people call female and big manly dogs like rottweilers get called male.. whether or not it actually has a penis  whenever I take my friend's female rottie out, everyone calls it a he.



Yep same here! My Lhasa always got called a girl, while the Basset got called a male ALL THE TIME!!


----------



## MissusMac

Miko gets called a "she" 99% of the time by strangers. I think it's because he's been neutered and his fluff covers up his fluff... not to mention he's a pretty boy


----------



## rawdogs

My Giant schnauzer,Wilma,even wearing her bright pink collar is in fact a male Labramongrel:wink:


----------



## Javadoo

Java and Moka are noever mistaken for anything other than what they are-Labs. Kind of a tough one to mess up. Although most people think Java is a male because she's bigger, and they think Moka is a puppy because she's very, very small (17" tall, 51 lbs-she's almost 2 years old).
I have had people tell me that they thought my girls looked mean though....mean? Really? My God, they're labs.....go figure!!









Java








Moka









Java & Moka:


----------



## monkeys23

Apparently the female GSD/Sibe mix girls are male wolves.


----------



## malluver1005

MissusMac said:


> Miko gets called a "she" 99% of the time by strangers. I think it's because he's been neutered and his fluff covers up his fluff... not to mention he's a pretty boy


LOL Same here! It's because Aspen is hairy down there and he's a very pretty boy.


----------



## Tobi

malluver1005 said:


> LOL Same here! It's because Aspen is hairy down there and he's a very pretty boy.


yep... she's very pretty!!! :heh:
lol

I always get it as well, Tobi has a small little Tobi and people will walk up... AWW she's so cute!


----------



## CorgiPaws

despite buying extremely feminine collars, ALL of my girls get the "HE'S so cute!" comment. 
Seriously... yellow and pink flowers... green and purple floral... and these collars are 2" thick on dang near hairless necks, people!
Apparently Cherry blossom screams male now.


----------



## Janet At Nutro

PuppyPaws said:


> despite buying extremely feminine collars, ALL of my girls get the "HE'S so cute!" comment.
> Seriously... yellow and pink flowers... green and purple floral... and these collars are 2" thick on dang near hairless necks, people!
> Apparently Cherry blossom screams male now.


Oh My Gosh Linsey! You just made my day!
I know what you mean.


----------



## KlaMarie

On the other side of the fence, Rayne gets called a "he" ALL the time. I think it's just because of her dark face. And I just have a leather collar so I don't get any help there :smile: I'm hoping when she's all grown up she'll get those femine characteristics, and won't look so boy-y.


----------



## monkeys23

Naw, sable seems to equal male to most people. Go figure. Even with Lily's blingy Ella's Lead collar and "Princess Lily Bug" Fetching tag people still call her a "he".


----------

